# Star Wars: Rian Johnson lässt sich durch Kritik nicht beirren



## TLaw555 (25. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Rian Johnson lässt sich durch Kritik nicht beirren* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Rian Johnson lässt sich durch Kritik nicht beirren*


----------



## HerrHartz (25. März 2018)

Warum sollte er sich auch beeinflussen lassen. Johnson hat mit Episode 8 einen tollen Film gedreht. Nur weil es da so idiotische, so genannte "Star Wars Fans" gibt, welche eh alles scheiße finde wo Star Wars draufsteht, muss man sich nicht davon beeinflussen lassen.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (25. März 2018)

Hach ja, der Herr ignoriert also alle Kritik an seinen Plot- und Logiklöchern, die im Film von Anfang bis Ende herrschen? Ein paar starke Momente hat der Film ja, aber der Rest war nur zum verzweifeln. In einer neuen Trilogie kann er sich ja etwas mehr kreativ/künstlerisch austoben, aber in Episode 8 hat er gnadenlos versagt.
Die Fehler und Probleme in dem Film sind zu massiv, als das man sie einfach so ignorieren könnte, natürlich abgesehen von den Zuschauern, die den Film für überragend halten, was der Film nüchtern betrachtet einfach nicht ist.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (25. März 2018)

Ich denke, den nächsten SW-Film werde ich mir nicht mehr im Kino ansehen. Wer es in zwei Filmen nicht schafft, mich in den Bann zu ziehen, wird es mit drei wohl auch nicht. Rogue One war klasse, aber das war wohl leider die Ausnahme.


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. März 2018)

Immerhin ist seine neue Trilogie etwas komplett neues; er muss also nichts altes umbauen oder weiterführen. Das gibt mir etwas Hoffnung und ich bin prinzipiell interessiert was er machen wird.
Seine Episode 8 werd ich mir aber wohl nie wieder anschauen


----------



## moeykaner (25. März 2018)

Grundsätzlich mochte ich die Star Wars Filme immer, aber Episode 8 hatte einfach ein richtig schlechtes Script. Unfassbar viele Logiklöcher, schlecht geschriebene Dialoge und seltsam unpassender  Humor etc.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (25. März 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Hach ja, der Herr ignoriert also alle Kritik an seinen Plot- und Logiklöchern, die im Film von Anfang bis Ende herrschen? Ein paar starke Momente hat der Film ja, aber der Rest war nur zum verzweifeln. In einer neuen Trilogie kann er sich ja etwas mehr kreativ/künstlerisch austoben, aber in Episode 8 hat er gnadenlos versagt.
> Die Fehler und Probleme in dem Film sind zu massiv, als das man sie einfach so ignorieren könnte, natürlich abgesehen von den Zuschauern, die den Film für überragend halten, was der Film nüchtern betrachtet einfach nicht ist.



Erzähl mal bitte? Ich bin gespannt auf die "ganzen Plotlöcher".

Nur zur Vorinformation: Ich hab den Film genossen und sehr viel Spaß dran gehabt.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (25. März 2018)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Erzähl mal bitte? Ich bin gespannt auf die "ganzen Plotlöcher".
> 
> Nur zur Vorinformation: Ich hab den Film genossen und sehr viel Spaß dran gehabt.



Da verlinke ich nur eine dreiteilige Videoreihe, wo so ziemlich jeder Unsinn aufgelistet ist und erklärt wird, warum es grober Unfug war, was dort veranstaltet worden ist.
Ein paar Stunden Zeit und Englischkenntnisse sind empfohlen. Hier ansehen.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (25. März 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Da verlinke ich nur eine dreiteilige Videoreihe, wo so ziemlich jeder Unsinn aufgelistet ist und erklärt wird, warum es grober Unfug war, was dort veranstaltet worden ist.
> Ein paar Stunden Zeit und Englischkenntnisse sind empfohlen. Hier ansehen.



Nein, habe keine paar Stunden Zeit und auch wenn meine Englischkenntnisse äußerst gut sind, habe ich nicht so wirklich Lust dieser nasalen und von Beginn an abschätzig klingenden Stimme für diese Zeitspanne zu lauschen. Zudem beginnt er die Argumentation damit, dass in den Prequels die Welt aufgebaut war (was Quark ist, sie war genauso "all over the place", wie im 7ten Teil), zweitens wollte ich etwas über Plotlöcher hören und nicht warum die Welt für Realismusenthusiasten nicht schlüssig ist. 

Nenne mir bitte einfach ein paar oder auch nur ein Plotloch, damit ich verstehen kann, worum es geht. 

Fun Fact: nahezu jeder Film, der je gedreht wurde, beinhaltet Plotlöcher, Schwachsinn und Fiktion,. um des Dramas willen. OIh, warte... da ist es ja: ES IST FIKTION. 

Die einzige Szene, die ich massiv im 8ten Teil kritisieren kann, ist die völlig "out of nowhere" Szene mit dieser hunzeligen Alten, die offenbar gerade Battlefront 2 spielt und irgendwie den Plot vorantreibt. DAS war ziemlich seltsam. Alles andere hat mich gut unterhalten und wenn man über die Unlogik der Kriegsführung, sowie der physikalischen Gesetze hinwegsieht (after all ist Star Wars immer schon eher als "Märchen" gedacht gewesen, als als Sci Fi Film), dann ist dieser Film alles andere als ein Totalversagen des Regisseurs, wie du es beschreibst.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. März 2018)

Ich finde dass RJ recht hat. Man muss es nicht allen recht machen, kann man eh nie. Dann lieber sein Ding so durchziehen wie man es sich vorstellt, es wird eh immer welche geben denen es nicht gefällt, egal wie man es anstellt.


----------



## Rdrk710 (26. März 2018)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Nenne mir bitte einfach ein paar oder auch nur ein Plotloch, damit ich verstehen kann, worum es geht.
> 
> Fun Fact: nahezu jeder Film, der je gedreht wurde, beinhaltet Plotlöcher, Schwachsinn und Fiktion,. um des Dramas willen. OIh, warte... da ist es ja: ES IST FIKTION.
> 
> Die einzige Szene, die ich massiv im 8ten Teil kritisieren kann, ist die völlig "out of nowhere" Szene mit dieser hunzeligen Alten, die offenbar gerade Battlefront 2 spielt und irgendwie den Plot vorantreibt. DAS war ziemlich seltsam. Alles andere hat mich gut unterhalten und wenn man über die Unlogik der Kriegsführung, sowie der physikalischen Gesetze hinwegsieht (after all ist Star Wars immer schon eher als "Märchen" gedacht gewesen, als als Sci Fi Film), dann ist dieser Film alles andere als ein Totalversagen des Regisseurs, wie du es beschreibst.



- Luke meint, er ist auf den Planeten gekommen, um zu sterben. Warum versteckt er überhaupt  eine Karte zu seinem Aufenthaltsort in R2D2, wenn er dabei nicht gestört werden will?
- In der einen Szene ballern Kylo und seine Flügelmänner die Brücke weg und haben die Situation unter Kontrolle, ja, haben das Rebellenschiff auf dem Silbertablett. In der nächsten haben sie diesen Angriff abgebrochen, weil? Ist nicht so, dass die Rebellen zu dem Zeitpunkt was entgegenzusetzen hatten, oder?
- die dämlichen Würfel. Warum können sie angefasst werden, und warum bleiben sie nach Lukes Tod zurück? Sie waren doch eine Projektion wie er selbst.
- Leia ist nochmal weswegen sauer auf den Flyboy Poe? Weil er Menschen geopfert hat, um die Reste der Allianz vor dem sicheren Untergang durch den Dreadnought zu retten? Kommt mir reichlich konstruiert vor um mehr Drama zu erzeugen, als da war.

Wenn keine Plotholes, so sind das zumindest fragwürdige Stelle. Könnte  so weitermachen, mir ist aber die Zeit zu schade und ich will ins Bett.  
In wie weit das stört oder bei den originalen nostalgisch übersehen wird muss jeder selber entscheiden. Für mich sicherlich nicht der schlechteste SW Streifen aller Zeiten, aber das Kritikerlob ist auch unbegründet, denn die Qualiät beruht m. E. einzig auf den perfekten Bildern.


----------



## Triplezer0 (26. März 2018)

Absoluter Tiefpunkt der Reihe. Selbst die neue Trilogie sieht da top aus im Vergleich.

Episode 7 war ok. Rogue one war super, aber Episode 8 ist zum seichten Kinderfilm verkommen.

Alles was ich aus der Antwort des Regisseurs hier mitnehme, ist dass er unter einem Gottkomplex leidet und meint alles was er anfasst wird zu Gold. Woher er diesen Glauben nur nimmt, frage ich mich. Grad auf imdb geschaut, der hat ja gar nichts zusammengebracht bis jetzt. Muss ja gute Kontakte haben, um den Job zu kriegen...

Mit der arroganten Haltung wird er wohl auch nichts hinkriegen...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. März 2018)

Was mir besonders fragwürdig aufgestoßen ist waren neben Ballistiklaser die Merchadising Porgs und am schlmmsten der Salzmond.
Das jeder Schuß besonders effektvoll (mir viel es unangenehm fragwürdig auf) roten Staub aufwirbelte.

Oh bitte, ein salzweißer Mond mit roten Kristallkern und Atmosphäre dessen Salzschicht nur wenige mm dick ist und praktisch nirgendwo das rot durchschimmert ?

Der Film war eine extreme Ansammlung von Fragezeichen, stellenweise hat ermich sogar in SW Stimmung gebracht um mich dann Sekunden später mit Merkwürdigkeiten brutalst aus der Stimmung zu stossen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (26. März 2018)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Nein, habe keine paar Stunden Zeit und auch wenn meine Englischkenntnisse äußerst gut sind, habe ich nicht so wirklich Lust dieser nasalen und von Beginn an abschätzig klingenden Stimme für diese Zeitspanne zu lauschen. Zudem beginnt er die Argumentation damit, dass in den Prequels die Welt aufgebaut war (was Quark ist, sie war genauso "all over the place", wie im 7ten Teil), zweitens wollte ich etwas über Plotlöcher hören und nicht warum die Welt für Realismusenthusiasten nicht schlüssig ist.
> 
> Nenne mir bitte einfach ein paar oder auch nur ein Plotloch, damit ich verstehen kann, worum es geht.
> 
> ...



Die Prämisse des ganzen Films beruht auf einem plothole 
Der ganze film dreht sich um diese langsame Jagd.  
Wenn die First Order gewinnt, gehört ihnen die Galaxie. Trotzdem kommen sie nicht auf die Idee ein paar Sternenzerstörer oder einfach eine ganze Flotte mit FTL VOR die Rebellen zu schicken.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (26. März 2018)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Die Prämisse des ganzen Films beruht auf einem plothole
> Der ganze film dreht sich um diese langsame Jagd.
> Wenn die First Order gewinnt, gehört ihnen die Galaxie. Trotzdem kommen sie nicht auf die Idee ein paar Sternenzerstörer oder einfach eine ganze Flotte mit FTL VOR die Rebellen zu schicken.



Gut geschenkt... Dramaturgie sag ich ja. Hat mich nicht sonderlich gestört. Mal abgesehen funktioniert FTL etwas anders im Star Wars Universum, als einfach mal an und abschalten. Wissen die zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht eigentlich gar nicht wo sie sind? 

Zum roten Salzplaneten: Das stört mich nun wirklich gar nicht. Das ist Realismus Nitpicking in meinen Augen.

Genau wie die restlichen Kritikpunkte: Der Dramaturgie wegen. Mein Gott jeder SW Film, und infolgedessen eigentlich nahezu jeder Film wäre stinkend langweilig, wenn man sowas nicht machen würde. Aber wenn es euch stört, kann ich das verstehen. Mich nervt es tatsächlich nicht über die Maßen, dass ich den Film nicht genießen konnte. Da gibt es weitaus Schlimmeres, auch unter Klassikern.

Citizen Kane ist für mich bspw nur langatmig und unfassbar langweilig. Er ist dennoch Kult und jeder Filmnerd feiert in übermäßig ab. Geschmackssache halt.

Wie gesagt, ein "Totalversagen" des Regisseurs sehe ich in keinster Weise. Es ist ein gut gelungener Märchenfilm für das neue Star Wars Publikum. Vielleicht sollten wir auch mal einsehen, dass wir nicht mehr die Zielgruppe sind?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (27. März 2018)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Gut geschenkt... Dramaturgie sag ich ja. Hat mich nicht sonderlich gestört. Mal abgesehen funktioniert FTL etwas anders im Star Wars Universum, als einfach mal an und abschalten. Wissen die zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht eigentlich gar nicht wo sie sind?
> 
> Zum roten Salzplaneten: Das stört mich nun wirklich gar nicht. Das ist Realismus Nitpicking in meinen Augen.
> 
> ...



Nichts was du sagst ist in irgendeiner weise Objektiv. 
Alles was du zur Verteidigung anbringst ist "der Dramaturgie wegen" was sehr schwach ist. Es gibt massive plotholes, was du vorher bestritten hast, aber jetzt einzusehen scheinst. Das ist ja schon mal was. 
Niemand will dir absprechen, dass du den Film magst, das ist ja auch völlig ok. Aber der Film hat nun mal objektive harte Schwächen, was unter anderem das writing angeht und das darf auch erwähnt und darüber diskutiert werden. 
Wenn die dich nicht stören, wunderbar. Aber sie deswegen zu bestreiten, lässt dich sehr fanboyhaft und oder wenig vertraut mit der Materie der Filmkritik wirken.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (27. März 2018)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Nichts was du sagst ist in irgendeiner weise Objektiv.
> Alles was du zur Verteidigung anbringst ist "der Dramaturgie wegen" was sehr schwach ist. Es gibt massive plotholes, was du vorher bestritten hast, aber jetzt einzusehen scheinst. Das ist ja schon mal was.
> Niemand will dir absprechen, dass du den Film magst, das ist ja auch völlig ok. Aber der Film hat nun mal objektive harte Schwächen, was unter anderem das writing angeht und das darf auch erwähnt und darüber diskutiert werden.
> Wenn die dich nicht stören, wunderbar. Aber sie deswegen zu bestreiten, lässt dich sehr fanboyhaft und oder wenig vertraut mit der Materie der Filmkritik wirken.


Nummer eins: WO behaupte ich, es gäbe keine Plotholes? Zitat bitte.

Ich empfinde die Schwächen alles andere als hart und schon gar nicht als "Totalversagen" des Regisseurs. Wie oft muss ich das denn wiederholen.

EXTRA FÜR DICH IN GROß: ICH     EMPFINDE     ....etc.  

Und nochmal: ICH EMPFINDE.... 

Klar ist das subjektiv, aber ich behaupte auch nicht, dass meine MEINUNG Objektiv ist. Genauso wenig ist deine objektiv, weil der Film nicht an die in deinem Kopf geschriebene Story herankommt oder wahrscheinlich nicht dem entspricht, was du mal vor Jahren gelesen hast. ( sind meistens die einzigen beiden Argumente, die ich sonst so bekommen)

Nochmal massive Plotholes sind der Dramaturgie wegen in allen Märchen notwendig, sonst kannst du dir eine Doku anschauen.
Oh und um kurz auf dein herablassendes Niveau umzuschwenken: Ich glaube der Fanboy bist du 

Edit: BTW Filmkritik ist immer subjektiv. Ich habe noch NIE eine objektive Kritik von Kunst gelesen oder gehört.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (27. März 2018)

> Nummer eins: WO behaupte ich, es gäbe keine Plotholes? Zitat bitte.


_Erzähl mal bitte? Ich bin gespannt auf die "ganzen Plotlöcher"
_
Hier. Zumindest implizierst du stark, dass du die Existenz derselben anzweifelst.


> Ich empfinde die Schwächen alles andere als hart und schon gar nicht als "Totalversagen" des Regisseurs. Wie oft muss ich das denn wiederholen.





> Genauso wenig ist deine objektiv, weil der Film nicht an die in deinem Kopf geschriebene Story herankommt oder wahrscheinlich nicht dem entspricht, was du mal vor Jahren gelesen hast. ( sind meistens die einzigen beiden Argumente, die ich sonst so bekommen)





> Edit: BTW Filmkritik ist immer subjektiv. Ich habe noch NIE eine objektive Kritik von Kunst gelesen oder gehört.



Wie du das empfindest ist irrelevant.
Und wieder: Wir sprechen hier nicht davon, was dir gefällt. 
Wir sprechen von Objektiv bewertbaren Dingen. Und zwar nicht von "Kunst" sondern von HANDWERK. Kamera, Regie, Script, Licht, Ton, das sind handwerkliche Dinge und die kann mansehr wohl objektiv bewerten. 
Und zwar weit über "gefällt mir" oder "gefällt mir nicht". 




> Nochmal massive Plotholes sind der Dramaturgie wegen in allen Märchen notwendig, sonst kannst du dir eine Doku anschauen.


Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen.  Eine Story muss in sich schlüssig sein, nicht realistisch. Wenn es die Regeln des eigenen Universums bricht, bricht es die Immersion. Jeder Autor der sein Geld wert ist würde dir das erzählen.



> Oh und um kurz auf dein herablassendes Niveau umzuschwenken: Ich glaube der Fanboy bist du


Sehr schlagfertig. Oder auch nicht. Denn leider habe ich absolut nichts gesagt, was mich als fanboy klassifizieren könnte, eher das Gegenteil. Das Wort, dass du suchst ist "hater". Das ich dich hier belehren muss, spricht hier aber eher für mein Niveau und gegen deins, mein Freund.

Und wegen herablassend: 


> habe ich nicht so wirklich Lust dieser nasalen und von Beginn an abschätzig klingenden Stimme für diese Zeitspanne zu lauschen.


Wer im Glashaus sitzt...


----------



## Enisra (28. März 2018)

Nun
Dieser Thread zeigt mal wieder warum man Recht hat auf die "Kritik" nicht zu hören, wenn man mal sich die "Kritiker" so anschaut ...
Ich meine, man sieht es ja Schwarz auf Weiß dass man einfach mal Behauptungen aufstellt und diese dann als Fakten hinstellt oder Ignoriert Aussagen, Argumente oder Filmszenen einfach mal weg, könnte ja die Aussage zerstören ...
Siehe die Offener Weltraumszene!
Ich meine wie soll man auf Trolle reagieren die glauben Menschen Platzen im Weltraum, dass es Wind gäbe und vorallem das Leia danach in der Verfassung war Instant einen 5 Fachen Ultratriatlohn zu gewinnen?
Und man ließt oft den Blödsinn dass Leute es ignorieren, dass wenn man Ausatmetet so einige Zeit im Vakuum überleben könnte und danach erstmal bewusstlos auf der Krankenstation zu liegen zeigt auch dass das nicht so trivial ist wie es einige hinstellen

Abgesehen davon sollten Einige echt mal schlechte Filme schauen wenn die irgendeinen Star Wars Teil für "Total Ausfall" und sonst. Mimimi halten 
Z.B. Sumuru - Die Tochter des Satans

Weil um ernst genommen zu werden als Kritiker sollte man solche Phrasen schon nur dann bringen, wenn der Film nicht Logisch aufgebaut ist in der Story, die Effekte und Ausstattung mies aussehen und Figuren Plötzlich da sind, alles schonmal Punkte was man nicht mal zutreffen!
Die Story springt nicht Random, das Design der Raumschiffe besteht nicht nur aus einem Vorhang und einem Funkgerät das auf einem Tisch steht wie in Plan 9 from Outer Space und man kann erklären warum eine eingeführte Figur da an dem Ort ist

Und solange die "Kritiker" meinen dass weil ihnen der Film nicht gefallen hat, dieser auch scheiße sein muss, dann kann man sowas nicht erst nehmen

P.S.
Ach ja, wenn man schonmal bei Schlechten Filme schauen ist, schaut doch erstmal überhaupt Star Wars, die ganzen Scheinargumente treffen Brillianterweise auch auf die Filme zu, z.B. warum hat der Imperator die Rebellen nicht gleich bei Endor mit der Flotte angegriffen oder warum hat man 3  Sternenjäger gegen Rebellenflotte geschickt auf Yavin 4? Und die Planeten in Episode 5 sind nochmal wo realistisch? Also vom Aufbau zu der Distanz, immerhin fliegt der Falke von Hoth zum Bespin System mit Unterlichtsystem! (Abgesehen davon dass nochmal warum keine nur dünne Salzschicht bilden kann?)
Noch ein Punkt: Man misst mit Zweierlei Maß ...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. März 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> warum hat der Imperator die Rebellen nicht gleich bei Endor mit der Flotte angegriffen


Weil die Falle dann keine gewesen wäre, massive Truppenbewegungen fallen massiv auf!



Enisra schrieb:


> warum hat man 3  Sternenjäger gegen Rebellenflotte geschickt auf Yavin 4?


Weil man von der Überlegenheit des Todessterns überzeugt war ?



Enisra schrieb:


> Also vom Aufbau zu der Distanz, immerhin fliegt der Falke von Hoth zum Bespin System mit Unterlichtsystem!


Zumal der dabei keine Treibstoffprobleme bekam ... 



Enisra schrieb:


> (Abgesehen davon dass nochmal warum keine nur dünne Salzschicht bilden kann?


Dünn ist nicht das Problem, aber dünn & Flächendeckend bei einer Atmosphäe ist nicht möglich.



Enisra schrieb:


> die Planeten in Episode 5 sind nochmal wo realistisch?


 Das die SW Planeten/Monde extrem einheitliches Terrain besitzen ist bei SW zumeist so ... Naboo ist da eher die dicke Ausnahme mit Wald, Steppe und Ozeane.


----------



## Enisra (28. März 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Weil die Falle dann keine gewesen wäre, massive Truppenbewegungen fallen massiv auf!
> Weil man von der Überlegenheit des Todessterns überzeugt war ?
> 
> Zumal der dabei keine Treibstoffprobleme bekam ...
> ...



gut
du Widerlegst damit die meisten der "Kritikpunkte" an EP. 8: Weil Snoke ein ebenso Arroganter Sack wie Impi war!
Zum anderen:
1. ist Treibstoff *nie *das Problem bei Raumschiffen, außer man braucht einen Plotpoint
2. Schwache Aussage die mehrere Punkte ignoriert oder nicht beantwortet: Wer sagt dass es keine Saisonalen Regenstürme gibt oder Sonstige Events die dafür sorgen, dass sich ein Salzsee und dann eine Salzpfanne bilden ... Also ungefähr die gleiche Mechanik wie bei den Salzseen und Pfannen auf der Erde ...
3. Die Aussage ist Falsch, es gibt einige andere Planeten die deutlich unterschiedlich beschriebene Biome bzw. Klimazonen haben und der Rest ist Spekulation in anbetracht dass man bis auf Coruscant, Naboo, Lothal und Tatooine nicht wirklich auf dem Planeten herrum kommt, maximal im Näheren Umfeld von einer Stadt und man da eher oft Gerade mal einen winzigen Ausschnitt sieht und man sieht am Beispiel des Mars: Der Planet scheint eine einheitliche Rote Wüste zu sein, schaut man sich um, kommen da Flußläufe und Täler her, da ein Mesa, da ein Becken. Nebst dass man auf dem Mars auch die Saison der Planetaren Staubstürme hat, die den ganzen Planeten bedecken und es daher nicht Unrealistisch sein muss, dass einiges an Wasser auf dem Planeten gibt wodurch besagte Salzseen sich Bilden können.  
Aber ein dichtes Asteroidenfeld z.B.? Völlig unmöglich in der Realität, siehe den Asteroidengürtel, von dem sich auch dazu 25% alleine schon zu Ceres zusammenklumpen


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. März 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> 1. ist Treibstoff *nie *das Problem bei Raumschiffen, außer man braucht einen Plotpoint


Genau das hab ich gesagt !
Treibstoff war nie das Problem  vor Ep.8 !
Nur die Erreichbarkeit ohne Überlichtantrieb!




Enisra schrieb:


> 2. Schwache Aussage die mehrere Punkte ignoriert oder nicht beantwortet: Wer sagt dass es keine Saisonalen Regenstürme gibt oder Sonstige Events die dafür sorgen, dass sich ein Salzsee und dann eine Salzpfanne bilden ... Also ungefähr die gleiche Mechanik wie bei den Salzseen und Pfannen auf der Erde ...


Dumm nur das unsere Salzwüsten eine etwas dickere Schicht haben, Salar de Uyuni hat 15m und deutlich mehr !




Enisra schrieb:


> 3. Die Aussage ist Falsch


Lesen!
Das es da noch Anderegibt bei den nur zig Dutzend bekannten SW Himmelskörpern hab ich nie behauptet !





			
				Lester schrieb:
			
		

> Das die SW Planeten/Monde extrem einheitliches Terrain besitzen ist bei SW *zumeist *so ... Naboo ist da eher die dicke Ausnahme mit Wald, Steppe und Ozeane.






Enisra schrieb:


> Aber ein dichtes Asteroidenfeld z.B.? Völlig unmöglich in der Realität, siehe den Asteroidengürtel, von dem sich auch dazu 25% alleine schon zu Ceres zusammenklumpen


Wenn Du SF Filme insgesammt in Frage stellen willst ... Bitte!
Abgesehen davon kenn ich mich mit der Dichte von Asteroidenfelder im Universum nicht aus, Du hast Praxiserfahrungen ?




Enisra schrieb:


> du Widerlegst damit die meisten der "Kritikpunkte" an EP. 8: Weil Snoke ein ebenso Arroganter Sack wie Impi war!


Das Mr. Unbekannt Snoke wie eigentlich jeder Diktator/Obermacker der Superlative sich für unbesiegbar hält kennen wir aus der Geschichte und von Bondfilmen.
Wie man damit  "die meisten der "Kritikpunkte" an EP. 8" wiederlegt mußt Du noch mal erklären.


----------



## Enisra (28. März 2018)

du hast ROTJ aber schon gesehen?

Die Flotte wartet auf der anderen Seite des Planeten und kommt dann nur zur Blockade da hin, dass es nicht die Gesamte Navy des Imperiums ist tut nichts zur Sache, immerhin wurde auch im Film von "der Flotte" gesprochen. Aber sie macht Lange Zeit erstmal was? 
...
Richtig: Nichts

In der Überheblichkeit soll die Allianz nicht einfach so von einer Armada an ISDs und der Executor vernichtet werden sondern vom Todessternlaser
Die Gleiche Überheblichkeit ist auch bei EP.8 am Werk! Man treibt die 3 Schiffe vor sich her, verfolgt von der Langsamen Supremacy weil man weiß: Wenn sie springen, springen wir hinterher, also treiben wir sie vor uns her
Um das zu erkennen brauch man eigentlich nur mal kurz nachzudenken, dieser Trope ist nun nicht wirklich selten oder muss da einer wirklich eine Bond-Bösewicht Exposition rein damit man das alle verstehen? Also was man bei schlechten Filmen macht: Erklären statt einfach zeigen. Es gibt einen Grund warum Captain Obvious nur in EP1 so und in der Form vorkam

Und nein,
wenn man sagt das Crayt unrealistisch sei, dann darf man sich schonmal anhören dass die anderen Planeten genauso unrealistisch sind und sich die Frage gefallen lassen muss, warum das vorher kein Problem war!
Warum hat Crayt nur eine Dünne Salzschicht auf Rotem Grund? Aus dem gleichen Grund warum Naboo einen Kern aus Wasser hat und Hoth ein Klischeé Asteroidenfeld
Und was ist wohl noch das realistischte Szenario von allen 3


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. März 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> du hast ROTJ aber schon gesehen?
> 
> Die Flotte wartet auf der anderen Seite des Planeten und kommt dann nur zur Blockade da hin, dass es nicht die Gesamte Navy des Imperiums ist tut nichts zur Sache, immerhin wurde auch im Film von "der Flotte" gesprochen. Aber sie macht Lange Zeit erstmal was?
> ...
> Richtig: Nichts


Worauf soll sich das jetzt beziehen ?



Enisra schrieb:


> In der Überheblichkeit soll die Allianz nicht einfach so von einer Armada an ISDs und der Executor vernichtet werden sondern vom Todessternlaser
> Die Gleiche Überheblichkeit ist auch bei EP.8 am Werk! Man treibt die 3 Schiffe vor sich her, verfolgt von der Langsamen Supremacy weil man weiß: Wenn sie springen, springen wir hinterher, also treiben wir sie vor uns her


Unsinnig ist es trotzdem ... warum kA wie weit verfolgen anstelle einige Schiffe Microsprünge vor sie machen zu lassen ?
Sie hätten ja ewig viel Treibstoff haben können



Enisra schrieb:


> wenn man sagt das Crayt unrealistisch sei, dann darf man sich schonmal anhören dass die anderen Planeten genauso unrealistisch sind und sich die Frage gefallen lassen muss, warum das vorher kein Problem war!
> Warum hat Crayt nur eine Dünne Salzschicht auf Rotem Grund?


Wer hat behauptet das die 1 Biom Himmelskörper unrealistisch sind ? Besitzt Du sehr spezielles Wissen das die Existenz ausschließt ?

Ich sagte nur das es solche aus menschlicher Sicht komische Himmelskörper im SW gibt, nicht das die ausgeschlossen sind.Im übrigen sind viele nur Monde, keine Planeten.




Enisra schrieb:


> Aus dem gleichen Grund warum Naboo einen Kern aus Wasser hat und Hoth ein Klischeé Asteroidenfeld
> Und was ist wohl noch das realistischte Szenario von allen 3


Les die Quellen mal richtig!





> Vollkommen einzigartig ist sein Inneres, das nicht aus geschmolzenem Gestein, sondern aus porösem Fels, Wasser und einer energiereichen Substanz besteht, die als Plasma bezeichnet wird


Außerdem warte ich noch auf die Info die Dich zum Asteroidenfeld Spezialisten macht !


----------

